# Olympus OM lenses on 4/3?



## fokker (Aug 22, 2009)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but I'm not having much luck searching for an answer.

Can lenses for older olympus OM mount fit straight onto a 4/3 body such as the E-510? Or do you need an adapter to make them fit? If an adapter is necessary, does it still allow for full control of aperture and AF (if the lens has AF)?

Thanks


----------



## ann (Aug 22, 2009)

try here as it is a site specifically for olympus 4/3 

Olympus Camera, accessories, and film forum from Photo.net


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 23, 2009)

You need an adapter to fit OM lens to a digital body, they are available off ebay for ~$30.

There is also a version with focus confirm, otherwise it's full manual.

Cheers, Don


----------

